# Bass



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

New suit for this guy...


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thats a NICE one.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks great! Love the gill details!


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where do you guys get your lips at?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just ordered a bunch from Rollie & Helen's Muskie Shop...

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/navigate.php/nav_id/14


----------

